# Pothos plant edible???



## doctrin13th

Is pothos plant safe for a sulcata?
I've seen somewhere here in the forum a photo of an enclosure (vivarium type) of sulcata in a thread(sorry i don't remember where) where there is a pothos plant.

it is a decorative plant for mostly hanging pots.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pathos grows wild in South America, and so I'm sure some redfoot tortoises probably eat it, however, it IS on the poison plant list. But most poison plant lists are made for mammals, not reptiles.


----------



## doctrin13th

It is an ornamental decor here so I'm guessing it is more likely to be toxic. 
This is a photo of pothos plant:





I have some in my pacman and taratulas terrarium, which makes the enclosure looks more nature. I'm thinking should I decor my tortoise enclosure with pothos, too if it is safe to eat by my sulcata.


----------



## Jacqui

Because it is one of those questionable plants (like so many are), your going to have to take your chances if you put it in with your sulcata.

My personal experience has been with having it in with Cherryheads, Hingebacks, and box turtles hatchlings. Keep in mind, they are not sulcata and are hatchlings. I did see one of the Cherryheads take a bite of a leaf, but that was the one and only time I saw any marks left on any of the leaves, so mine did not eat the plant.

It is a plant that, if I use it in an enclosure I watch to make sure nobody starts deciding it is a snack plant. At that point I would remove it, just because of the unknown. I myself have not run across any information where an actual tortoise had problems with this plant. Still it is a risk plant.

....just my thoughts.


----------



## pdrobber

I bought four small pothos plants at a reptile show. I put them in my redfoot's enclosure and she ate them. She is ok. Terryo keeps pothos in her enclosure as well, but her tortoises don't eat it.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> I bought four small pothos plants at a reptile show. I put them in my redfoot's enclosure and she ate them. She is ok. Terryo keeps pothos in her enclosure as well, but her tortoises don't eat it.



Peter, just for my own information banks, what size is the Redfoot and about how big were these plants? Did they all disappear at once?


----------



## pdrobber

she is about 5.5" and there were four about this size. she ate them within about 10 days.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I grow pothos and feed it on a regular basis to my Manouria, and offer it to my Yellowfoot tortoises but they haven't shown any great interest in it, never offered it to a sulcata.


----------



## doctrin13th

if it's ok for some species of tortoise, why is it not with sulcatas? is there a significant difference in the anatomy or the physiology?


----------



## CLMoss

I would not feed it to tortoises. It will kill parrots. Why take a chance...


----------



## murdoch55

Ummmm I didn't know any better and have had it in with my Russian since I got him 3weeks ago! I have seen him
eating it multiple times and have seen no ill effects...but I will remove it now just in case!


----------



## tortoises101

The level of oxalate it contains makes it a plant I would avoid feeding.


----------



## terryo

This is my favorite site for plants. You will find it on here.
http://www.africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm


----------

